# Betta fishroom.



## (RC)

Here are a few pictures of my Betta setup.


----------



## Puffer Pita

Very cool!


----------



## Buggy

Wow, that is so cool. Even in the cups they look good and well cared for. How many do you have?


----------



## (RC)

The Barracks system holds 90 and it'd normally full. On top of that there are 36- 10G spawn/grow out tanks and a few other tanks depending on the current need. Sometime I switch some out for bigger tanks if needed for large spawns or other type fish like rams,angels or discus.


RC


----------



## Guest

That's really awesome RC! And the bettas look great too! 

How does your drip system work? Is the water in the cups just continuously dripping in and out?


----------



## (RC)

My system was set up as a continuos drip system at first. This worked ok, but the water is reused all day and then each night I changed the water in the sump. It used drip emitters to control the flow at 1GPH. It also cost money to run the pump all day. I now run the system as auto water change system without drip emitters. I run the pump first thing in the morning and again at nite so the fish get a 100%+ water change twice a day. There is no reused water so there is no change of spread anything from one fish to another. It saves me money by not running the pump and it flushes the cups better. The fish do have to deal with a current for a few minutes a day.


RC


----------



## bettaboy691

sorry to be negative but its a shame that all those bettas must live in small cups their entire life, yes they do look clean but thats not the pouint, their isnt enought room to move, also it looks to me that each betta is a number?it looks to me your more bothered about how many you have got and how little room they will take up than the wellbeing of each fish.it also seem expensive and stressful for the fish.are you heating their water?


----------



## flamingo

Unique!

They do look crowded- but other than that well taken care of.


----------



## Puffer Pita

bettaboy, give it a rest and quit attacking him please. We all know how you feel about it, so just leave it alone now.


----------



## (RC)

We been all over this in the Betta area already and I'm not taking it here also. You don't like the way I keep my fish and I don't care if you don't like it. It's worked for me for 17 years and thousands of fish. I don't heat the water since the fish room is heated to 80deg. The numbers match a dry erase board that has the spawn info for each fish.


RC


----------



## bettaboy691

why cant i express my opion, ever boby else is, just because im not saying your "fish room" is lovely and fantastic doesnt mean i have to shut up.negetive comments from people who disagrees with what your doing is allowed you know, so what if you and puffer think im over reaching and having a go at you, you had a fairly good go at me the other day so im just saying what i think,


----------



## flamingo

bettaboy691 said:


> why cant i express my opion, ever boby else is, just because im not saying your "fish room" is lovely and fantastic doesnt mean i have to shut up.negetive comments from people who disagrees with what your doing is allowed you know, so what if you and puffer think im over reaching and having a go at you, you had a fairly good go at me the other day so im just saying what i think,


Save it. This is about his bettas- he's doing good- leave it at that. No use for bashing going back and forth where somone is trying to show all of their hard work. I doubt RC needs this coming down on them after all the work they put into this project. It's amazing and more creative and accomodating then most tanks i've seen other betta enthusiasts stick theirs in.


----------



## (RC)

you have expressed your opinion for days now in the Betta area. We agreed that we are never going to change how the other person feels. To continue to follow me to each post to voice that opinion is your right, It just starts to look like your following me. Either way I don't care if that's what you want to do, but your going to find that this same conversion happens here every 6 months and never changes ANYONE's feeling on it. 


RC


----------



## bettaboy691

"Save it. This is about his bettas- he's doing good- leave it at that. No use for bashing going back and forth where somone is trying to show all of their hard work. I doubt RC needs this coming down on them after all the work they put into this project. It's amazing and more creative and accomodating then most tanks i've seen other betta enthusiasts stick theirs in."
save it? thats what most people do and thats why all this betta cruelity goes on, cos no body says anything.and as you decribe all that hard how, ha in what, lowing bettas happness
im not following you, it just so happenes that you posted your betta prison the day after.
i would love to see what people wrote about if i said i bought a puffer fish down from the shop, placed it in a 1gallon jar, cleaned it out ever week or so.what do you think people would say then?


----------



## (RC)

Betta Prison ? now that really hurt. I'm going to put all my Bettas is 5G tanks now. I have seen the light. Either that or just put you on my ignore list. 

RC


----------



## bettaboy691

i know your not being serious, but shame, your betta would have been much happier.ignore me if your want, that just proves your guilt, or that your trying to silence the truth


----------



## Guest

bettaboy691 said:


> would love to see what people wrote about if i said i bought a puffer fish down from the shop, placed it in a 1gallon jar, cleaned it out ever week or so.what do you think people would say then?


That made no sense in regards to this conversation whatsoever. For one thing, puffers are not accomodated to live in small quarters as bettas are and are much more active. Second of all, RC's bettas get multiple water changes every day, not "every week or so." Honestly, just leave it alone. RC made a post to show his ingenious set up, if you have a problem wiht it then refrain from looking at this thread.


----------



## Guest

bettaboy691 said:


> that just proves your guilt, or that your trying to silence the truth


Or you are just annoying the crap out of him.


----------



## (RC)

I tired to keep this on a not personal level,but I guess that's to much to ask for. How much experience do you have keeping Bettas ? or fish in general ? What do you base your experience on ? Show me all the studies that show fish can be happy or unhappy ? Fish are not people and do not have the same mental capacity as we do. Putting you on ignore doesn't silence you... It's means *I* don't have to listen to your opinion. I've already heard you so why keeping hearing it over and over ?


RC


----------



## bettaboy691

how much experience?well with betta my dad taught me a lot, but on my own about 8 year, now i know your saying thats not as much as your but it doesn take a 15 year fish expert to say keeping bettas in small jars is cruel, fish in gereral, about the same.happy or unhappy, well they are still living things and they have feelings, they can remember things like feeding times and each have their personallity.they may not have the same mental capaticy as humans do, but that doesnt give you the right to treat them as retarde keeping them in jars and cups for theyr entire life.


oh and scubakid, "puffers are not accomodated to live in small quarters as bettas are "
bettas are not adapted to be kept in small volumes of water, not with their long fins, in the wild they have huge amounts of shallow waters to swim in.just because they get daily water changes doesnt make it better, so they are living in clean 32oz of water,still too small. he may have posted this topic to show his setup but why cant people post replys that arent all "wow fantastic" or "looking good".is all hes expecting is good comments?


----------



## Guest

Bettas are not as active as puffers. end of story. i'm sorry if you don't think this is true, but you are WRONG. And RC has recieved enough negative comments from you, so yes. You should not be posting about his setup being a "betta prison." All you are doing is aggrivating people. We understand your opinion on betta keeping but continuing to tell people they are wrong is not going to change all of these experienced people's minds. RC has been keeping them thr same way SUCCESSFULLY for years. Let it go, its over.


----------



## (RC)

retards ? Did you really say keeping them in small containers like retards ? Are you saying it's ok to keep handicapped people in little rooms? That's shows me something of your true feelings. Fish are not to be kept in small containers but handicapped people can be ? I hope I miss understood your post. 

Guys don't fight with him. It's not going to change a single thing on how he feels. He's untitled to his opinion. We don't need this at fish forums. I let this go on far to long myself.
RC


----------



## jdwoodschild

I am also getting annoyed with your repetative posts. Yes, you are allotted an opinion! As is every one else in the God damned world! But you are taking your right to an opinion too far. If you wish to post your specific opinion that states that bettas should be kept in larger containers, do what you did in in the betta section. Start a post that states your opinion, why your opinion is such, and go with it from there.

How you are handling your opinion and how you are "pushing" it down people's throats! If your goal isn't to shove it down people's throats, that is how you are coming off. It is unprofessional, immoral, and just plain obnoxious.

After seeing RC's setup, instead of going "that's wrong" and "it should be", you COULD have asked "why", and he would have explained his veiws on the subject, and you could have calmly explained your point of veiw, and everyone could have had a civilized discussion to read and grow from, and drawn their own opinions frim either way or the other. Because of your actions not only in this section of the forum, but in the betta one also, you are taking away from the general growth and discussion. 

I ask you as some one who is new to this forum, looking for help, input to a difficult goal that I have for myself, and just ingeneral learning about bettas, what is good for them and what is not, I ask you to yes, put forth your opinion, because opinions and different inputs and experiences are what makes a forum a forum, but to put them forth more professionally.

~jdwoodschild


----------



## jdwoodschild

So please, can't everyone just get along!


----------



## (RC)

Here is a picture of a Indoor pond I had, but took down because I didn't want to chance my 2 year old son getting in it. The second picture is off the goldfish in the pond and the third is of a German Blue Ram tank.


----------



## (RC)

Here's one of the Rams.


----------



## Osiris

o wow a indoor pond! 
Dont worry about Bettaboy anymore 


RC, i guess i must have overlooked that you were all out into breeding betta's, i have been wanting to setup a tank with a very nice betta male and neon tetra's, do you have pics of some of the males up close?


----------



## (RC)

Sorry it had to turn ugly. I tried to end it peacefully in the Betta area,but I guess it couldn't end that way.Here are a couple of pictures of males. I've been breeding Bettas for a long time and been an IBC member almost as long. I've been nominated to run for President of the IBC next term.


RC


----------



## Puffer Pita

I want a white one but they all seem to be in singapore


----------



## (RC)

There are IBC breeders that are working opaque whites. The other white color is platinum which is light bodied metallic. I will be working one or both of the lines this spring.


RC


----------



## Puffer Pita

Cool!


----------



## lohachata

99% of all of the bettas in captivity have been kept in small containers for many many decades..never heard a single one of them complain.i have always kept mine in small containers also..non of them complained either.
most of the bettas you have ever owned were raised in small containers.
i don't much care for them crappy crowntails;but i don't go harangueing everybody that does.


----------



## thebrick

thats awesome. Do you sell them? 

thats ALOT of bettas.


----------



## mudskipper26

yeah ur setup with the bettas is sweet. yeah i was wondering are you breeding em for sale or just to keep?? that is a sweet indoor pond also. Good Job on everything. why do posts about bettas always cause controversey?


----------



## Christine

Nice setup RC 

mudskipper - probably because bettas are one of the most popular fish, often times the first or even only fish people have kept. Many people started out in fish by getting "just a betta for the desk". Also they have a tendency to be one of the most abused fish because they can be kept in smaller areas and their surface breathing. Then theres the whole gray area as to "what size is too small" to keep them. I think that part is what causes most of it.


----------



## flamingo

mudskipper26 said:


> yeah ur setup with the bettas is sweet. yeah i was wondering are you breeding em for sale or just to keep?? that is a sweet indoor pond also. Good Job on everything. why do posts about bettas always cause controversey?


Because people are quick to attack others for what they feel, do know, or may not even have a clue about. I've notived that also- so have others, and it's getting annoying. Everytime I see a betta post i'm afraid to even look at it lol.

But puffer, i've seen white ones on aquabid ( in the us) but I don't think you'd be willing to pay 50 for a betta...


----------



## mudskipper26

people should just chill about bettas, if u wanna attack someone about keeping bettas go to any lfs that keeps them in un-filtered cups, i think RC knows what hes doin. haha i started out with mudskippers


----------



## (RC)

I think Bettas always get a response from people because we are like the fish we keep. We have to be kept apart or we fight  It seems like every thread about "container size" for Bettas just can't end until someone gets banned. I thought I had ended it in the Betta area pretty peacefully, but I should have known better then post pictures here. Hopefully were save until June or July. The worst thing is if you go back into the old Betta posts I think you'll find the same pictures of "stupid little over priced tanks" for sale that were posted to start this the last thread. 

I do once in a while have a few Bettas for sale, but most of my extras end up going to new IBC members by way of the Betta Pals program or get traded/given away to other IBC members. I gave 20 pairs to a new IBC member in England a few years ago who traveled here to pick them up.
I do try to make some stock available to fish forum members and should have a small amount of stock available this spring. Again I apologize to everyone here for letting the thread get out of hand.


RC


----------



## manda

i think your bettas, and your set up is very nice.
you have such great bettas and you seem like you know your stuff.  way to go (RC)!!!


----------



## (RC)

Thank you. I've been at it a while and have picked up a thing or two along the way.


RC


----------



## Puffer Pita

flamingo said:


> But puffer, i've seen white ones on aquabid ( in the us) but I don't think you'd be willing to pay 50 for a betta...


The only ones I've seen on Aquabid were either in Singapore, Malaysia or being sold by some idiot that sells dyed fish as well.  And I refuse to buy from someone like that. If it were from a reputable US breeder, I'd pay a pretty good penny for a solid opaque white one.


----------



## Anonymous

I'll start by saying, "very nice barrack system". However, that's not the reason I'm posting. Attacks like this are very common on every forum, and not only for bettas. More often than not, the person complaining about fish being "cramped" is also the same person keeping the common pleco, goldfish, or redtail cat in a 10 or 20 gallon tank. They want to try using the old "one inch of fish per gallon" rule, but prefer to turn a blind eye that a 14 inch pleco will equal about 750 neon tetras when mass is taken into consideration because it gives a false feeling of responsibility. The fact that you've put the time into ensuring that your fish are getting very regular water changes and aren't constantly fighting with nutrients and metabolites in their water, and are obviously well fed and active based on the pics, speaks volumes about what you're doing. All in all I'll end by saying, "Ignore the nay-sayers, and keep up the good work". Maybe someday they'll learn what keeping fish really is about.

Larry Vires


----------



## (RC)

You don't find to many dyed Bettas, but you do find more then a few photoshopped pictures. You can be pretty sure if the whole picture has a purple tint then the fish might not be the color it looks in the photo.


----------



## Puffer Pita

No, no, not dyed bettas but jellybean parrots and such. I look at a seller's other stock, especially if they link to their off-Aquabid store. If I see stuff like dyed fish, I won't buy from them no matter how much I want it.


----------



## Osiris

Hey Larry good to see you!

RC, got any beautiful red ones? like crowntails


----------



## (RC)

I don't work a red line anymore and I've never worked CT's. The only lines I will be running are non-metallic iridescent and opaque. Royal blue and "purple" will be in my fishroom since jdwoodschild wants to work them. There is also a possibility of light bodied metallic aka platinums and maybe blacks since I alway seem to have a spawn of them going someplace.


RC


----------



## Guest

Beki! Where've you been lately? Haven't seen you around.


----------



## Damon

Wow I go away for a weekend and see what happens...................
This wont be much of a problem anymore when we get our original mod for this area back...........

BTW welcome Back RC. Room looks nice as always. Like the changes you made also.


----------



## fraser27

i think its good (rc) must have took you ages to get it right!


----------



## (RC)

The building took very little time, but the design took a while. I was planing it for a few years before I built it. Since I built it I have made I few changes on how it works. I don't use it as a drip system anymore,but use it as a automatic water change system now. 


RC


----------



## lochness

very interesting setup - i'm filled with mixed feelings lol but your setup is certainly interesting ty for sharing  
regardless of my mixed views, i love to see all diff kind of setups.


----------



## Guest

RC,
Guess who. Did you ever breed those fighter plakats I sent you? Oh....btw.....it's Dogsnfish.

p.s. Do you still breed those high quality crown tails that you were always bragging on?


----------



## Guest

those bettas live in such a small space it would be like you living in a prison cell


----------



## bettaboy691

i havent been around for a while as i was blocked for giving my opinion, i understand you probaly all hate me, but to be honest, i dont care, i would rather be disliked and stick up for what i belive in, then please everybody with going alone with the crowd.
just to clear something up, pleco_breeder, none of my fish are cramped, whatever you were wafferling on about when people who complain really keep their fish in crappy conditions, thats totally wrong for me, apart from no really liking plecs in the first place, i would never keep any fish in a tank too small.
i did send a PM to (RC) to explain a few stuff and try to say sorry for the way it turned out, but he never replied.i still stand by my decision to argue my point and defend the bettas, sure the whole thing may have become a little aggressive at times, but i wasnt trying to attack anyone, just express my thoughts.as you can clearly see, im not the only person on this forum that thinks your betta system is too small. but moving on...
to end on a possative, i do however like your indoor pond, great idea and lovely goldfish.


----------



## Osiris

Breeding is whatever works. and when ur primed at breeding fish, setup is designed for them to push out fry. This works for him, very elaborate system that ive seen. 

This thread was merely to show off the fishroom, not to argue the point on how to keep betta's. Not sure how u do things in the UK, but RC is a professional, am sure knows what he is doing.


----------



## CyberSpike

I'm a bit of a technology nut and love tinkering and engineering things, I love your automatic water change setup.

I've always planned to develop an automatic water change system when I get my own place that would be mirco-controller controlled and connected directly into a plumbing system. New water would come directly into a 'sump' like setup, where conditioner would be added, old water would be drained directly out through the plumbing and the conditioned water added.

of course you have to take the time to gravel vacuum yourself, why take out all the fun? 

RC, what kind of feeding setup do you have, or is that all done by hand? And does your filtration system effectively remove the larger bits of waste?

For my Betta bowl I've rigged up a nice little tool consisting of airline tubing and a turkey baster.


----------



## thenuggetuk

Hey guys

Here in UK we have fighters in bigger tanks usually... just to put an input into the argument lol. Although your males get a chance to go into a bigger tank every so often? 
"Breeding is whatever works. and when ur primed at breeding fish, setup is designed for them to push out fry" - this quote i do not like... Its like getting a dog puttin it in a cage and mating it for it to have pups.. Puppy farming.. Its cruel..although i understand what you are saying and fish do it naturally in nautre.

Anyway My big question is how do you get them to breed!!! I have had a male be attacked by a female and die, males and females building nests, some males displaying but females have no interest... I have given up on trying to breed them now because everything i try has failed


----------



## Damon

Different setups work for different people. Eastern methods are different than ours in the U.S. for the most part. Read what other breeders have tried and succeded with. Check out the IBC.org pages.


----------



## Osiris

Damon no way do u have 14,000+ posts


----------



## import_nation

nice setup, the bettas are nice too. the local fish store i work at imports bettas from malaysia and in their catalogue they have pictures of their setups. its like yours just bigger cups. i really wouldnt think keeping any fish in small containers is considered cruel. in my opinion fish aren't smart enough to be happy. keeping fish in bigger containers will keep them healthier but i doubt they will be sad or happy. i've never seen a fish frown before lol.. o.0

i think the best size aquarium for fish is no aquarium if you ask me. keeping a fish in any size aquarium is still keeping it in the same container and it can only move around in that container. it is still confined to a certain amount of space. people who come to me and complain that our bettas should be in bigger containers, i either tell them to buy bigger containers for us or pay the rent for us to get a bigger space. or buy all of the bettas and keep them in 300 gallon tanks each if they wish to make them "happy".


----------



## Guest

Geesh. he just wanted to show us something really amazing, and you attack him. I personally like his setup, I think its really cool. How would YOU feel if you took all that time and effort into something that u think is cool, just to be put down? you dont have to get all technical about it! 

its something that person likes. if YOU dont like it, TOUGH!!!!! so wat if that person cant name thier fish, SO WAT?!!!! I THINK YOU SHOULD LOOSEN UP.


----------



## Fishboy93

starbuck said:


> Geesh. he just wanted to show us something really amazing, and you attack him. I personally like his setup, I think its really cool. How would YOU feel if you took all that time and effort into something that u think is cool, just to be put down? you dont have to get all technical about it!
> 
> its something that person likes. if YOU dont like it, TOUGH!!!!! so wat if that person cant name thier fish, SO WAT?!!!! I THINK YOU SHOULD LOOSEN UP.


Honestly, come on just when the fight ends and people stop being angry. people keep digging up old posts and re-kindling it.....:chair: very nice setup


----------



## manda

RC
i hope to have a set up like yours in the future and breed plakats


----------



## Guest

ya, its realy cool!i wouldnt have the patience to make something like that!!!


----------



## anasfire23

I am in awe of this set up, my ex and I are going to try and make one simular but we are planning to use beanie bear display cases instead of cups and are probably going to add a UV steriliser to the line also ( don't know if RC has one or not.) Will make sure I post pics when we are done . Once again...very very nice RC


----------



## Ice Prince

i designed a barracks system like that where it would continiously drip. But on mine i designed it to have 1 gal tanks so they could have a little more room...But the bigger the tanks the less room you have for more....which for breeders is invaluable.RC do you have a updated picture of your system? Can you explain how you get it to auto change?


----------



## fishboy689

Holy cow thats alot of betta's


----------



## emc7

Betta breeders have the same issue as cat & dog shelters. If you are "less cruel" and give each more space, then you must be "more cruel" by culling/euthanizing more animals because you have space for fewer. I bet most of those bettas aren't in the cups their entire lives, just a few months until they reach selling size. They look healthy. Clean water and good food are more important than swimming room for these guys. Stunting isn't an issue where you have continuous water changes.


----------

